# gday again



## weisyboy (Sep 25, 2006)

gday i was out fishin yesterday and got wet so i decided to take my shirt off i was out for about 2 hours without my shirt and felt fine.

but when it came to dinner time last night my back and sholders started to get soar. i am severly sunburnt my sholdes are coverd in huge blisters.

thatl teach my not to ware sunscreen.


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi wiesyboy and welcome,

Having got burnt like that not only did you expose yourself to rays that can be life threatining in th long run but I think you may be missing out on a weekend of fishing if you are blistering. Double whammy!

When I bought my Yak I got a sunshirt with UV protection of 50+, a new travel friendly bottle of 30+UVPF sun cream, one of those stupid looking hats that Gatesy has in his photo (they are great) and some bushman's plus before I even paddled my baby for the first time.

I think that when you make an investment in a yak you can presume that you will be spending quite some time on the water and with the danger of exposing yourself to harmful UV rays I think that it is only logical to protect yourself the best you can. You sound like a young fella and now is great time to start looking after yourself. I hope you consider this and get better soon so that you can get back on the water and start posting some topics of some seriously entertaining fishing trips.

Be good and keep smiling,

Milano.


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm with Gatesy on this topic, I do the complete cover up. I may look stupid but hopefully I'll get through life without contracting skin cancer. I had a friend die of skin cancer last year and he was only 42 yo and I don't want to put my family through that trauma if I can help it. So Weisyboy I hope this a lesson learnt for you, not enough years to paddle as it is.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WB

I put a post in recently on the sun and suggest it may be worth looking at mate http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2907


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm with popular opinion here. I too cover up more than most might on some of those sunny days (full body wetty, peaked cap at minmum, full brim on longer adventures) and have never had a day ruined yet. But I've seena few mates get it wrong and oh boy, have they paid for it. Don't expose yourself and bob's your aunty jack. Easy peezy, lemon squeezy.


----------



## weisyboy (Sep 25, 2006)

i went to the hospital last night at about 12 becouse i was in agony and they joust said i was sooking keep in mind i had 20% of my body burt to full thicknes about 5 years ago. they said my burns were 2nd degree and told me to get some panadine.

i thaught of that allredy but they joust sent me home.(cost me $120)

was thinking of going to the burns unit at the roal brisbane hospital for better treatment.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OUCH... 

I also went out last Friday (31 degrees here in Sydney) and as it was such a nice day I donned the boardies and tshirt (I have been wearing long wetsuit pants over winter).

A beautiful day on the water, and a nice 3-4 hour paddle and fish with the white skinny legs exposed to the rays. I thought, 'nah she'll be right' (although I'd put sunblock on the face ears and neck).

Got back to the car and stood up to see a faint twinge of red on the legs. By the time I'd got home it was redder. Then I hopped in the shower and though 'ouchy ouchy stingy stingy".. hmm. Oops they DO look a bit red. 

not as bad as weisy but still bloody painful (first sunburn of summer) and a week later they are now as itchy as hell and peeling nicely :roll:

I now have a magnificent pair of half white and half red legs..... yes I am an idiot. :?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

when i was out sunday just gone i had my long sleeve fishing shirt on and it got hot so i took it off, but i normaly have shorts on in the yak and i carry a 1lt tube of sunscreen in my crate and any part of my body that is not covered get a coat of screen.
I rub it in a little and leave a thick white coat and when my sink start to feel warm i reapply and so on.
I never come back sunbrunt......it not worth it.


----------

